# V: BenQ XL2410T



## svNya (8. Januar 2013)

Moin,

verkaufe den BenQ XL2410T. Knapp ein Jahr alt, kein Pixelfehler, kein Backlight Bleeding, OVP ist auch noch am Start genauso wie ich von Amazon noch den Beleg ausdrucken kann.
Wer gerne Shooter oder andere schnelle Games am PC zockt sollte mit dem Monitor seine Freude haben, mir hat er Freude bereitet.
Den Monitor gibts nicht mehr zum kaufen, der Nachfolger ist bei amazon immernoch mit 370€ geführt. Allerdings wirklich nur marginale Unterschiede, mMn aufjeden Fall gleichwertig, hatte beide schon nebeneinander stehen.

Preisvorstellung läge so bei ~250€, einfach mal melden.


----------



## Vordack (8. Januar 2013)

Hier stand nur Müll


----------



## svNya (8. Januar 2013)

Sind aber eher keine 120HZ Bildschirme die noch dazu ähnlich gut skalieren oder?


----------



## Vordack (8. Januar 2013)

svNya schrieb:


> Sind aber eher keine 120HZ Bildschirme die noch dazu ähnlich gut skalieren oder?


 
Sry, hab ich nicht gesehen. Ich habe meinen obigen Text wieder gelöscht da ich Dir nicht ans Bein pinkeln wollte  Kam mir nur höllisch viel vor^^


----------



## svNya (8. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sry, hab ich nicht gesehen. Ich habe meinen obigen Text wieder gelöscht da ich Dir nicht ans Bein pinkeln wollte  Kam mir nur höllisch viel vor^^


 Kein Thema, alles gut


----------

